# Hermetia illucens / soldier flies



## wuwu (Jun 18, 2006)

you can buy soldier fly larvae at http://www.azdr.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=66. has anyone tried culturing them and feeding the adults? since they are bigger than houseflies, growing to about 3/4 ", they would make a great alternative for the bigger adult mantises.


----------

